# Powder coating your jig heads



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Has any one tried it?
After reading an article in the latest Sports Fishing Australia mag I thought I would give it a go. Found a place on Ebay that had the stuff pretty cheap and they also had some jig head hooks I needed to suit my Do-it jig head mold. Any way its very easy to do, just heat up the lead (not too much so it melts ) and quickly dip it into the powder, shake off the excess and hey presto its done. Did a pretty crap job of it, but should get better with practice. One jar will do hundreds of jig heads. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... K:MEWNX:IT

Not sure why you would bother? maybe if the fish were a bit finicky they might be more likely to bite if they cant taste the lead :? ...Dunno. Anyway its cheap and something to do if its too bloody windy to get out.

Oh I got the clear UV stuff, just to give it a go.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My first thoughts when I saw the topic were "do your jig heads last long enough for powder coating to be a consideration??"

Then I realised it was a shortcut way doing it. Im no expert but would you do it for increased fish catching or just as a pastime?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I did this about 5 years ago to some of my jigheads, they are still going. I bought the powder paint in the USA, I went with orange and chartreuse. Can give you edge on some days with a brighter jighead...

Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm lucky if a jig will last a day, I consider them sacrifices to the snag gods!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep you can get lots of different colours and may help if you match your proffered SP colour. I got that one cause it goes with the clear/blue tinged Snappbacks I like to use. Only cost me about $4 extra to get it sent over from the states with my hooks.

Have done a few more and did a better job on them, swapping the gas axe for a cigarette lighter, gave them a nice even thin coat.....and if nothing else as Sel mentioned they will slow down corrosion and last a lot longer.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> I'm lucky if a jig will last a day, I consider them sacrifices to the snag gods!


You should get one of these viewtopic.php?f=10&t=39311&p=413227#p413227

Once you buy the mould you can get hooks for as little $5 for a hundred. :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow ArWeTherYet, that's one of the posts I didn't read at the time. I'm almot ready to get back into using sp's again so will keep that in mind.

Tell me, where do you get your lead from, do you just use scrap from around the place or do you actually buy "virgin" lead to use? I've got plenty lying around myself but just wondered what Mr & Mrs Suburbia did for that sort of stuff....you can't exactly pinch the old phone lines lying around the place or meld down old bore plugs.


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe a pair of pliers and a few unwatched wheels? :twisted: or you can frequently find them on the roads if ya keep ya eye out! ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Notshy said:


> Maybe a pair of pliers and a few unwatched wheels? :twisted: or you can frequently find them on the roads if ya keep ya eye out! ;-)


Now, now, no need for that, just visit your local tyre fitter if that's the case :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

We have lead in the Burbs to, just scrounge some off the local plumber ;-) . I was using some old sinkers, but construction lead is a bit softer and better if you want to take some off with a pair of pliers when you want a lighter head.

Anyway I can get a nice even coat now.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya, one thing with powder paint coating is that baking the paint massively improves the chip-resistance of the paint. Without baking the paint, powder paint chips off very easily. Just as easy to use finger nail polish _ with an extra coat of Sally Hansen's Hard As Nails clear coat over the top, if not baking the powder paint.
Baking power paint makes it pretty well bullet proof. DON"T bake your heads in the kitchen oven. Lots of nasty vapors. I use a toaster oven (about the size of a microwave, and twenty bucks on special at local store) and it sits on the balcony while baking. You apply the paint to the jig head as has been said in previous posts, then put em in the toaster oven, hanging on wire. Different coloured powder paints call for slightly different baking times and temps (easy to find in a Google search) for best results. 
Lumo chartruese is a special colour. Have used it on hair jigs for past 15 years and convinced it can make a difference. A little lumo is better than a lot on lures IMO.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Oops, forgot to say that a fluid bed makes it far more easy to get an even coat of paint on the jig head, but they are difficult to source in Oz. The softness of the lead also makes a difference as to whether the painted jighead will chip easily.


----------

